# Tony Allen case becomes serious (updated)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Tony Allen case becomes serious*



> <table background="http://news.bostonherald.com/siteImages/news_adlogo_bg.gif" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td background="http://news.bostonherald.com/siteImages/news_adlogo_bg.gif" width="100%"> </td></tr> <tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#efefef" height="2" width="100%"><spacer type="block" height="2" width="1"></td></tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td valign="bottom">Home > Celtics & NBA > Boston Celtics >  RSS Feed</td></tr></tbody></table>
> C's Allen faces civil suit in shooting
> ​
> *By Mark Murphy*
> ...


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

Bad news.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*



lempbizkit said:


> Bad news.


I guess we have to cut only 2 players now.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

If the Police file criminal charges against Tony, then I'll consider it serious. A civil suit could be nothing more than a publicity stunt (and/or wishful thinking) on the part of the filer and his attorney(s) so for the time being anyway I'm going to count it as more of a nuisance than anything else.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*



aquaitious said:


> I guess we have to cut only 2 players now.


I hope you're wrong, but it's definitely not looking good. Even if TA didn't actually pull the trigger, if they've got him on video telling someone else to then he's a definite accessory to the shooting so he'll have a hard time getting off without doing time. 

Rebounders_Rule! has a good point about the civil suit possibly being just a money grab, but just the fact that he was there when a shooting occurred doesn't look. I think that even if he gets off with minor charges and doesn't do time the C's may think about cutting him loose. I can't see them wanting to deal with the negative publicity at a time when the NBA in general has taken some hits over their image. The past few years there have been a number of incidents that make NBA players look like a bunch of street thugs and judging by the number of people on here who don't even want to see Qyntel Woods get any chance to make the team I think that TA will be judged rather harshly by the fans. If he were a veteran with a clean past and a reputation for doing good things in the community they might let it slide as a one time incident where he showed bad judgement, but as a second year player he doesn't have that reserve of goodwill to draw from.

Anyway, I wish TA the best and hope this turns out to be nothing so we can concentrate on basketball.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

If Allen were an innocent bystander his lawyer wouldn't have ordered him, specifically, not to cooperate with the cops. The fact that they're taking this route says to me that the shooter is probably one of his buddies, even if he did not tell his flunky to "**** him up". And aquaitious is right one way or another, because Will Bynum was there too, and I'll wager that he's the sacrificial lamb to the new "Moral Code".


Edit for obvious reasons, thanks for mentioning me though.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*



ehmunro said:


> If Allen were an innocent bystander his lawyer wouldn't have ordered him, specifically, not to cooperate with the cops. The fact that they're taking this route says to me that the shooter is probably one of his buddies, even if he did not tell his flunky to "**** him up". And aquaitious is right one way or another, because Will Bynum was there too, and I'll wager that he's the sacrificial lamb to the new "Moral Code".


Good point about Bynum. I had completely forgot about him. Assuming he is used as an example and cut, that will make some of the other decisions easier. One question...let's say TA is implicated, he'll probably end up being suspended by the team or the league so do players who are suspended count towards the maximum roster size? I don't think they do so if that's the case that's one less decision that has to be made immedietly. Figure Green and Greene going to the developmental league and the rest of the guys have to be feeling a little more secure. If Bynum and Allen are both not on the roster the guard situation clears up considerably with Dickau/Banks/West playing the point and Davis/West/Reed/Gomes at the 2. That would give Banks and West a little more time to show what they've got and should give Reed and Gomes more PT as well.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*



aquaitious said:


> Edit for obvious reasons, thanks for mentioning me though.


If "FAQ" is now verboten there's an entire forum here that needs to have its name changed.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

This is exactly what Blazer fans what Blazer fans went through with Zach..


----------



## cos (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

lets just say that Allen had no part of the shooting. If that is the case, I really doubt Ainge would cut Allen or trade him. He started a good part of the season, was pretty good defensively, and judging from the summer league, he worked hard on his jumper. He was one of the bright spots on the summer league. 

And thats not even mentioning that as a franchise you don't want to send a message to free agents that you don't have the players back. 

Just my 2 cents.

Go Celts!!!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

But at the end of the day, Ainge & the owners beat the bum for the new "moral code" for their players. Danny's been harping on good behaviour and greasing the rails to ship Pierce & Banks out of town for not being "character guys". How does he give those two the gas when the one's been doing charity events and the other's been the very soul of corporate loyalty in the face of front office backstabbing, when one of his pets has mixed himself up in a public shooting? And _not_ as an innocent bystander. If he trots out the bad behaviour line when he gasses Pierce he's going to be met with derision if he hasn't already gassed Allen.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

If he's him innocent, the team should have his back. 
If he incited a shooting incident, they owe him nothing.
The last thing the league needs is another black eye. 
I see causing the Celtics rep to suffer as a bigger threat to signing free agents than
cutting him loose if he ordered someone shot. 
And who knows where Bynum is in all this. 
Say it ain't so Tony!

My boy Coppenrath is in Greece saying, maybe Europe isn't so bad............


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*



cgcatsfan said:


> If he's him innocent, the team should have his back.
> If he incited a shooting incident, they owe him nothing.
> The last thing the league needs is another black eye.
> I see causing the Celtics rep to suffer as a bigger threat to signing free agents than
> ...


when will these guys learn their lessons????

you go to a club,look for fights and hang with guys who are packing???


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

I thought any time you're involved at all in a shooting it was serious?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

Well, the "**** him up" made it _really _serious.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

The lawyers want a copy of the tape.



> <table background="http://news.bostonherald.com/siteImages/news_adlogo_bg.gif" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td background="http://news.bostonherald.com/siteImages/news_adlogo_bg.gif" width="100%"> </td></tr> <tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#efefef" height="2" width="100%"><spacer type="block" height="2" width="1"></td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="bottom">Home > Celtics & NBA > Boston Celtics >  RSS Feed</td></tr></tbody> </table>
> Tape sought in C's Allen case​ *
> By **Mark Murphy*
> Thursday, September 8, 2005 - Updated: 08:28 AM EST
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*




>





> Civil suit filed against Allen​
> *Attorney: Celtic punched client*​
> * By Peter May, Globe Staff | September 8, 2005*
> 
> ...


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

it's just beacuse i made this name...i know it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*



ehmunro said:


> If "FAQ" is now verboten there's an entire forum here that needs to have its name changed.


Es ist uberhaupt nicht verboten.

But the way you used it, it is.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*



aquaitious said:


> But the way you used it, it is.


I'm sorry, FAQ is fine to be used anyway I want. You need to loosen up, no matter which way you cut it, FAQ isn't a curse. It's edits like this that tip this board into "lame" status. Like Premier's cutting of a very vital modifier in the Dan Dickau thread. :bsmile:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*



ehmunro said:


> I'm sorry, FAQ is fine to be used anyway I want. You need to loosen up, no matter which way you cut it, FAQ isn't a curse. It's edits like this that tip this board into "lame" status. Like Premier's cutting of a very vital modifier in the Dan Dickau thread. :bsmile:


Fear the forum Nazi. :clown:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

More like forum rectal jester. :bsmile:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*



ehmunro said:


> More like forum rectal jester. :bsmile:





Hail aqua!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

What was this thread about again?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*



Premier said:


> What was this thread about again?


Me being a :clown: and :hitler:?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*



Premier said:


> What was this thread about again?


About Tony telling his buddy to







up Marktwain Johnson and the brouhaha that's resulted. But the forum mods keep punishing creativity because high school kids have never heard the word FAQ before.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

In 10 years it won't matter.
:argue: 
I keep coming out here looking for info on the case! What I was thinking? :banghead: 
Make up and have a beer. :cheers: 
Better?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

I don't know, I've got a bad vibe about Tony now. Even if the case ends up showing he didnt' do the punching or tell the guy to **** him up, it still disturbs me greatly that he was hanging around with guys that carry guns. Sorry, but in my world, my buddies don't pack heat. Morally I have a problem with Tony Allen now and it's going to be VERY HARD for him to change my mind, not that my mind matters mind you :clown:


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*



whiterhino said:


> I don't know, I've got a bad vibe about Tony now. Even if the case ends up showing he didnt' do the punching or tell the guy to **** him up, it still disturbs me greatly that he was hanging around with guys that carry guns. Sorry, but in my world, my buddies don't pack heat. Morally I have a problem with Tony Allen now and it's going to be VERY HARD for him to change my mind, not that my mind matters mind you :clown:


Living in the country all my life I tend to look at things like this a lot different from most of you. I was raised around guns and thin knothing of carrying a pistol. I have a concealed carry permit and carry a gun everywhere I legally can. In the south, and especially in the more rural areas like where I live guns are considered a normal part of everyday life and people think no more of carrying a gun than city people think of carrying a laptop PC. To us guns are thought of more as a tool than as a weapon. That's not to say that they don't get used as weapons (I've been dusted with shotgun pellets on 2 or 3 ocassions, have had a 38 slug removed from my hip, and still carry a 22 slug in my right leg...been on the giving end of it a few times too!), but I don't feel like someone carrying a gun should be held in any less regard than someone who chooses not to. Actually, around here TA would probably be looked down more for getting someone else to do his dirty work than if he had pulled the trigger himself.

In reality though, once you reach the NBA a player has to understand that everywhere he goes his reputation is going to follow and there will always be jealous people who will try to take you down. It could be a drunk fan throwing a beer on you (Ron Artest), or a girl jumping into bed with you then suing for support (Michael Jordan and many, many others), or a punk trying to knife you (Pierce). Whatever the situation you have to realize that you and you alone are responsible for your actions. If you want to avoid trouble, you should make sure that you don't put yourself in a situation where trouble is more likely to find you. 

I'm hoping that this situation turns out to be much less than has been reported and has just been blown out of proportion by the media. Maybe then Allen will learn from his mistake and be more careful of what situations he lets himself be put in to, but the fact remains that there will probably always be people who will think of TA as a thug because of this one incident. I'm going to reserve judgement until the facts are all known, but I'm more inclined to think this was just a case of bad judgement and not a warning sign of things to come.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*



BackwoodsBum said:


> Living in the country all my life I tend to look at things like this a lot different from most of you. I was raised around guns and thin knothing of carrying a pistol. I have a concealed carry permit and carry a gun everywhere I legally can. In the south, and especially in the more rural areas like where I live guns are considered a normal part of everyday life and people think no more of carrying a gun than city people think of carrying a laptop PC. To us guns are thought of more as a tool than as a weapon. That's not to say that they don't get used as weapons (I've been dusted with shotgun pellets on 2 or 3 ocassions, have had a 38 slug removed from my hip, and still carry a 22 slug in my right leg...been on the giving end of it a few times too!), but I don't feel like someone carrying a gun should be held in any less regard than someone who chooses not to. Actually, around here TA would probably be looked down more for getting someone else to do his dirty work than if he had pulled the trigger himself.


It wouldn't be liscensed gun possession that I would have a problem with, as that is a legal Constitutional right (though I think people need to stop ignoring the "well regulated militia" part of number two). While I do not understand it and have no experience with it, I realize that there is a huge gun culture in this country, particularly in the south and areas as you're describing. What is a problem is when someone gets shot by someone carrying a gun. It is particularly an issue when Tony Allen, or anyone else on Earth, is in a fight and then urges someone to shoot they person they're fighting.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Tony Allen case becomes serious*

[Somewht OT]


agoo101284 said:


> ...(though I think people need to stop ignoring the "well regulated militia" part of number two).


I'm with you there, agoo. [/OT] 

[Topic] I'm afraid this is going to lower my opinion of Tony at least a little bit. How much depends on things we have no way of knowing yet. Let's hope he learns from the experience whether he remains a Celtic or not.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Tony Allen had successful surgery on right knee*



> *Allen likely to talk to police *
> 
> _October 14, 2005_
> 
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Tony Allen had successful surgery on right knee*




> *COPS CALL ON C'S*





> <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td height="8"><spacer type="block" height="8" width="8"></td></tr></tbody></table> Tony Allen, wanted by Chicago police for questioning, may not have been with the Celtics last night, but that didn't stop three members of the department's violent crimes unit from massing outside the team's locker room.
> 
> Brown was promptly taken down to the end of a United Center hallway and questioned by the group, headed by Det. Jose Garcia.
> 
> ...


----------

